# Delta Dust Collector Modification Help



## moke (Oct 19, 2010)

I have a Delta DC system and the Wynn filter on top. I have used their clips since I got it and I am done with them! They don't stay and I am constantly fighting them. A few years back some one posted a modification to run a threaded rod from a cut plywood donut though the top of the filter and simply nutted it on….I have looked through the search and can not find it.
Anyone know what I am talking about or have a good method to hold the thing on? Sunday it popped off while I was drum sanding and it filled my shop with powder….
Thanks in advance!


----------



## clagwell (Dec 20, 2018)

This is what I do. Not very elegant but it works.


----------



## moke (Oct 19, 2010)

Thanks dave… I'll certainly consider that!


----------



## Kazooman (Jan 20, 2013)

I couldn't find the thread, but I think I posted this a while back. Wynn filter on my Delta collector. Plywood disk on the top. Four all thread rods to hold it together with plastic wing nuts. I slipped some plastic tubing over the rods to spruce it up. Work great.


----------



## WhyMe (Feb 15, 2014)

Here's what I did. Hope picture is self explanatory. The brass clamps are quick release.


----------



## CaptainKlutz (Apr 23, 2014)

Here is how I did it:


----------



## moke (Oct 19, 2010)

Hey Kazoo man that is awesome, is the right angle extrusion? Just a small bracket? Where did you get the cover for the threaded rod?

Whyme: That certainly is an easy solution! Is that a small turnbuckle above the brass clamps?

Captain: I think that is the posting I was looking for! Thanks!!


----------



## Kazooman (Jan 20, 2013)

Hi Mike,

Just back on the net. The two attachments on the right side are just small right angle pieces from the big box store. On the left side there are two holes drilled through the housing. Don't be fooled by the original holder for the rod that supported the bag. It lines up with one of my rods in the picture, but it is not used. All of the rods are simply secured with opposing nuts and lock washers. The cover for the rods is just a piece of polypropylene tubing from the big box store. I thought it would add a touch of class to an otherwise pedestrian piece of work. It worked out very well.

There was another thread from someone who made a plywood "doughnut" to adapt the bottom of his Wynn filter to the top of his Delta collector. Just a piece of plywood cut with two concentric circles. I did not need such an adapter. The Wynn fit great over the top of my Delta collector, I just needed a good way to clamp it down to create a good seal.

Just do this. It works great!


----------



## WhyMe (Feb 15, 2014)

There are turn buckles above the latches to adjust equal tension.


----------



## moke (Oct 19, 2010)

Kazoo…..My collector must be older….it is a little different design. I think I would have to use the right angle plates on all four rods. but that is a great design, thanks.

Why me: thanks, I thought those were turnbuckles but couldn't be sure.

Thanks to everyone for your replies!


----------

